# Mold!



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently dug up some old plywood that was left in a corner of my friends basement. They were nice large sheets and I didn't want them to go to waste. However, I noticed when I lifted them off the ground that mold had grown on the surfaces. It's a dark color and penetrated into the wood. You wouldn't know it's there by feeling it but you can definitely see it. I put a good mask on and sanded it but that didn't help at all. Is there something I can put on it to make the wood usable or am I better off throwing it? I'd really like to save it because there's quite a bit of it.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I have a walk out basement that is about 1/2 framed and 1/2 concrete. Imagine my despair when, in the house's 2nd winter, I discovered that 60% of the sheathing was molded. I had mold remediation guys in. They told me to never use bleach, it just cleans the surface. 
The sanded the sheathing and sprayed it with coribundum (or something similarly named, available at Home Depot).

Down side it still is black where it was molded badly. I ended up painting it with Kilz before I reinsulated.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Cut off the part with the mold, then let the rest get bone dry before using.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I would at least try a little section with bleach. If you let it penetrate some, it will kill everything. I think the mold remediation guys tell you that for job security.

If the stain doesn't go away, it's not because the mold is still there, it's because the mold stained the wood.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You should be commended for trying to rescue the wood. I dont mess around with mold. If something has mold, I destroy it. I keep reading stuff about mold and that its nearly impossible to get rid of it. I even read that bleach doesnt do it either that the spores lay dormant for months or years. Think I would just throw it.


----------



## Eddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Try mold control Home Depot stuff. I used it and it worked on a bathroom ceiling as well as on walls behind trim. Also controlling the moisture level while doing it.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I had some moldy plywood and got it cleaned up very nicely. I bought some Mold Armor at Home Depot and sprayed it on. The black virtually disappeared within minutes. For the few spots remaining, I used a scrub brush and it came fight off. I then rinsed with clean water and a damp rag. This stuff is supposed to kill and prevent mold from returning.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. i appreciate your help.


----------

